# Rat making odd sound



## RicDerby (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all, my girlfriend has recently gotten a trio of rats over the last few months and one of them is making a strange noise that I could only describe as a mixture between a pigeon cooing and a wobble board (Rolf Harris style). 

Is this a common thing or is it likely the start of a respiratory infection? She seems fine in herself but I'm not very well versed with rats so far.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

RicDerby said:


> Hi all, my girlfriend has recently gotten a trio of rats over the last few months and one of them is making a strange noise that I could only describe as a mixture between a pigeon cooing and a wobble board (Rolf Harris style).
> 
> Is this a common thing or is it likely the start of a respiratory infection? She seems fine in herself but I'm not very well versed with rats so far.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


It's most likely the start of a respiratory infection, my rats have made some weird noises while suffering from these. Usually a vet will prescribe baytril and metacam first of all but if that doesn't work I find zithromax works very well with respy rats. only thing is zithromax is for people so you'd need to bring dosage instructions with you.

Medication Guide: Azithromycin

Hope ratty feels better soon.


----------



## Charmingnotion (May 13, 2013)

Rats are quite reseptive to URI's. Sounds like the start of one to me as well. If they're nipped in the bud early she should be ok. Make sure you carry on the meds for a few days after the noise has stopped. Usually with a rat, when it's set in a bit more you can hear a rattle on their chests if you hold them to your ear.


----------



## RicDerby (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the fast reply!

I have a bottle of baytril knocking around somewhere from a poorly snake but I'm guessing it would be wise to consult a vet rather than try and guess the right dosage myself?

EDIT: We've not heard any rattling yet but I've just had it pointed out that another has been sneezing too so I definitely think it's time to go get this sorted out at a vet, I will make an appointment for as soon as possible.

Thanks for the information and peace of mind, glad I came to ask!


----------



## Charmingnotion (May 13, 2013)

There are better things to treat with than baytril imo but it's the only thing licenced for them so most vets, unless they really know that you know what you're doing will not give you anything else. Also, if they're not rodent specialists, just double check what dose the vet is giving you and make sure your rats are weighed in grams as vets are prone to under dosing them in my experience. Hope they're better soon :2thumb:


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

Good luck! 

Must admit we've had nothing but health problems with many of the rats we've had (most of which originated from pet shops I imagine). 

We did get 4 baby girls from a very good breeder last year though and fingers crossed they haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## RicDerby (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, I will make sure with the vet that they get weighed in grams and get the right dosage. I'm not sure they're rodent specialists exactly but they've taken reptiles before so I hope they won't make mistakes!

Can't thank you enough for the help and advice.


----------



## RicDerby (Mar 22, 2009)

Middleton Mouse said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Must admit we've had nothing but health problems with many of the rats we've had (most of which originated from pet shops I imagine).
> 
> We did get 4 baby girls from a very good breeder last year though and fingers crossed they haven't had any problems yet.


Thanks 

Oddly we did get these from a reputable breeder, they've just been changed environment recently which I would imagine has contributed to it. I have an appointment for 5:30 today so will post back here this evening!


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

RicDerby said:


> Thanks
> 
> Oddly we did get these from a reputable breeder, they've just been changed environment recently which I would imagine has contributed to it. I have an appointment for 5:30 today so will post back here this evening!


They are prone to all sorts of problems which is a shame as they're lovely pets. 

Worst things we've had have been chronic respiratory problems, brain and pituitary tumors, inner/middle ear infections, eye infections and mammary lumps (persistant).

Eye infections are the most fun, the last rat we had to suffer one was being given eye drops when part of her eye including the lens fell out in my hand *boak*. Another girl lost both her eyes after they were scratched and became infected but managed to live her life as normal after having both eyes removed.

We're taking a girl with a cut foot and a boy with what looks like a middle or inner ear infection to the vet tonight. Never a dull moment.


----------



## Charmingnotion (May 13, 2013)

All mine have been rescues, and I've had rats now for a few years. I have done small animal rescue (mainly guinea pig) for 14 years and a good friend fosters for a rat rescue, so to try and get over my phobia I decided to take the plunge. I know a bit and my knowlage of guinea pigs and their health helps though, but my friend is a rat encyclopedia lol I did have 8 but sadly I've lost 3 now. Love my rats very much, but still petrefied of wild ones :roll:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I think I'm breeding contributes to rat's increasing list of ailments, it's a shame, considering they are so hardy otherwise.. 


Hope yours get.better soon... 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

vukic said:


> I think I'm breeding contributes to rat's increasing list of ailments, it's a shame, considering they are so hardy otherwise..


Huh? I have no idea what this is meant to mean :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wondered if he meant to put "inbreeding"??


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> Wondered if he meant to put "inbreeding"??


Yeah Inbreeding.. Sorry, phones been playing up.. Need to get a new one.. Lol.. That and predictive text doesn't help... Lol

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's exactly what I figured had happened. Predictive text can be a bugger at times! :roll:


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

How did you get on at the vet Ric?

I now have a rat in a hat :gasp:


----------



## RicDerby (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, sorry for the late reply.

We took all 3 of the rats to the vet just to be sure. Apparently the one we were concerned about has a bit of a respiratory infection and the others might do too but none were as bad as we thought luckily so I think we caught it early.

We've been given baytril and told to dilute it in juice, it's only a tiny amount so I've found the best way is to put a drop on my finger at a time and let them drink it off as they don't seem keen on the syringe.

The course is 0.05ml twice a day for 10 days and despite only one showing proper symptoms we were given enough for all of them just in case they start showing signs which I thought was nice.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

When I have to give my rats Baytril, which is horrendous tasting stuff, I find mixing it in a tiny bowl with about half a teaspoon of chocolate mousse works wonders. 

I take each rat out (if more than one is on it) and put it in the rat carrier with the bowl of mousse and it's gone in seconds, the bowl licked clean so there's never any doubt that they haven't had the full dose! :2thumb:


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

0.05 seems like a very small dose. Our girls usually get around 0.25 twice a day when they're on baytril. I second feorag's suggestion of putting it in something tasty though.


----------



## RicDerby (Mar 22, 2009)

They're only little and apparently we've caught it early which might be the reason why we've been given a small dose.

If not I have extra baytril so if it gets worse or we need more I should be OK.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

vukic said:


> Yeah Inbreeding.. Sorry, phones been playing up.. Need to get a new one.. Lol.. That and predictive text doesn't help... Lol
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Inbreeding does not contribute to an increasing list of ailments though?


----------

